# French Aires Beech towel takeover ?



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Having just returned from a wonderful month touring around france thought we would let you know what we noticed on the aire at Port Louis

There were 2 Large newish MHs with a D on the plate, that were obviously there for the duration, they took turns to clear off for the day and left out a load of kit out to reserve the place, his pal shooing off anyone that tried to get on the spot.
They also picked the end spot and had pup tents on the grass for the kids.
Parked the MHs, one in one out, about 5feet apart and wound out the awnings to cover the central area between.
Whenever anyone used the bourn (2 euros) they would stand there with buckets and watering cans to use up any water allowance that was left over. 
Tight or what !
It seems they did not give hoot what anyone said and the local plod did not want to know as it is a free aire
This was or first trip using aires and overall it was great !

Happy Daze 
Chrisboyo


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

They need to be careful, they'll get splinters in their bums!

(beech towel - ged it?)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We saw something similar on the Breisach am Rhein aire.

The aire was full and we had a smallish French van parked in front of us. He went off to the borne leaving his step, mats, bikes and ramps in place.

Almost as soon as he had cleared the spot a huge D registered van swept up, the passenger got out and cleared all the French bits onto the verge and they squeezed themselves in so tightly that literally their rear end was in our windscreen. 

The French couple came back and we were rather hoping for a show down but they picked up their stuff and drove meekly off- we have no idea where as there was no space at all.

G


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

If I drove into that aire and there were no other spaces then herr whatshisface's space would have been MINE,surely that is not allowed!grrrrr! Them bloody Germans.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

ooooohhhh easy!!! I feel a war coming on!!

Ca


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bear1 said:


> (beech towel - ged it?)


That's the only reason I looked at this thread, in the hope that it had been picked up on. :roll: 8)

Dougie.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

seamusog said:


> If I drove into that aire and there were no other spaces then herr whatshisface's space would have been MINE,surely that is not allowed!grrrrr! Them bloody Germans.


I certainly think he'd have a job getting back into "his" space when he returned.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like a job for a pointed screwdriver in the night to me.


We had a similar debarcle many years ago in Austria.
We left the pitch with reserved sign and a couple of chairs and a bucket.
On return pitch was occupied , and the unfriendly folk refused to move.
Dad simply parked accross the front and only moved to let the units either side move out. Caravaning as a youngster in those days. This was on a site not an aire. No backup from management.
Dad said i have paid to park next to my caravan and thats that. A few tense days followed.

Dave P


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes - a paid for pitch is a different situation altogether.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> ooooohhhh easy!!! I feel a war coming on!!
> 
> Ca


 Hi Ca,knew you would understand,you being from the "Royal County an' all :thumbright: ,My folks are from Kilkenny and being a cat I take no nonsense :leftfighter2:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I 'live' in the Royal County, but am actually from Limerick so go figure   

Ca


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Same thing as wandering around with cooling food on a tray in restaurants where all the tables are occupied with people waiting for their friends in the queue.

I sit and eat even if it means moving some bags. This is what the spaces are for.

Ray.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> I 'live' in the Royal County, but am actually from Limerick so go figure
> 
> Ca


Jaysas woman,I wouldn't be braggin about that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Bragging?? Who said that thinly veiled threat was a boast???? Read my signiature :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Ca


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I have a theory that the Germans are now trying to occupy the countries they couldn't hold on to in the War or the ones they would have liked to have had.
Why not tour Germany? it must be empty!


----------

